# please! Any cheap �patches� wholesaler?



## solomon_schwartz (Nov 24, 2009)

*please! Any cheap “patches” wholesaler?*

hi everyone.

please ! if you know someone who makes custom patches wholesale, be so kind and let us know.

thanks so much!


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: please! Any cheap “patches” wholesaler?*

try patches4less.com


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: please! Any cheap “patches” wholesaler?*

What type of patches are you thinking of having done?


----------



## solomon_schwartz (Nov 24, 2009)

*Re: please! Any cheap “patches” wholesaler?*



Buechee said:


> What type of patches are you thinking of having done?


custom embroidered patches.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: please! Any cheap “patches” wholesaler?*

We use STADRIEMBLEMS.COM | Embroidered Patches


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: please! Any cheap “patches” wholesaler?*



solomon_schwartz said:


> hi everyone.
> 
> please ! if you know someone who makes custom patches wholesale, be so kind and let us know.
> 
> thanks so much!


According to your website, you already offer custom patches. Where do you get them now?


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: please! Any cheap “patches” wholesaler?*



solomon_schwartz said:


> hi everyone.
> 
> please ! if you know someone who makes custom patches wholesale, be so kind and let us know.
> 
> thanks so much!


*I don't understand......???*
You already offer "custom embroidered patches".

Are you looking for more sources???

(...and by the way..... You have a typo on your website under the "custom patches" tab.
You have mis-spelled the word "patches" in the title of the page.)


----------



## astitchinthyme (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: please! Any cheap “patches” wholesaler?*

try goldenfinishes.co.uk


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: please! Any cheap “patches” wholesaler?*



Teamwear said:


> try patches4less.com


I would recommend against patches4less. They were fairly good before 2010, but have since gone down hill. I've had quite a few problems like deadlines missed by over 2 weeks (even with 6 weeks lead time) and on their one last chance order, they couldn't reproduce a patch properly that they had done for 3 years in a row. 

Mistakes happen with many companies and I generally don't just give up on them for a single problem, but once their customer service falls apart and they don't correct their mistakes then I move along.


----------



## cloudz9 (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: please! Any cheap “patches” wholesaler?*

I use buttler patches good price and quick delivery.
www.*butlerpatches*.com
Altho he gets them made and dispached from china!


----------



## jtrainor56 (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: please! Any cheap “patches” wholesaler?*

I read that Butler Patches are terrible. Try Campus Chalet


----------



## moosevalley (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: please! Any cheap “patches” wholesaler?*

WARNING!!!! DO NOT BY FROM BUTLER, NOTHING but problems NOTHING!!!!


----------

